# Blu-ray Lands in Australia with HD-DVD Hot on its Tail



## MACCA350 (Apr 25, 2006)

I must have been hiding under a rock for the last few weeks to miss the HD format releases in Australia:duh: 
In the Connect section of Nov 1 Herald Sun reviewed Blu-rays Samsung BD-P1000 and implied it's on Harvey Normans shelves at a price tag of AU$1,599. Current states release date of Monday, 23 OctoberDigital Center is advertising AU$1,399. Current says Panasonic's DMP-BD10 Blu-ray will hit the market at the end of the month for RRP $2,749.

Meanwhile right under the review in the Herald Sun is a advertisement for Toshiba's HD-DVD the new HD-E1 due out in a couple weeks at a RRP of AU$1,099 and to be available at Harvey Norman, Retrovision and audio-visual specialist stores. Current states the Toshiba HD-E1 will hit the shelves on December 10 at Harvey Norman, Myer, Wow Sight and Sound, Retravision, West Coast HiFi and some AV specialists such as Audio Connection and Todd's Hi-Fi. 

Anyone seen them instore? Anyone bought one? Any movies available yet?
Looks like I'm off to Harvey Normans in the weekend for a gander

cheers


----------



## norpus (Oct 11, 2006)

MACCA350 said:


> I must have been hiding under a rock for the last few weeks to miss the HD format releases in Australia:duh:
> In the Connect section of Nov 1 Herald Sun reviewed Blu-rays Samsung BD-P1000 and implied it's on Harvey Normans shelves at a price tag of AU$1,599. Current states release date of Monday, 23 OctoberDigital Center is advertising AU$1,399. Current says Panasonic's DMP-BD10 Blu-ray will hit the market at the end of the month for RRP $2,749.
> 
> Meanwhile right under the review in the Herald Sun is a advertisement for Toshiba's HD-DVD the new HD-E1 due out in a couple weeks at a RRP of AU$1,099 and to be available at Harvey Norman, Retrovision and audio-visual specialist stores. Current states the Toshiba HD-E1 will hit the shelves on December 10 at Harvey Norman, Myer, Wow Sight and Sound, Retravision, West Coast HiFi and some AV specialists such as Audio Connection and Todd's Hi-Fi.
> ...


I imported a first gen HDA1 Macca and it is superb in PQ. It hs the advantage over the E1 in that it has analogue out allowing the better audio formats. Only the more exxy XE1 will have that.
It has the disadvantage here of needing an $80 stepup transformer to 240v. Still for $800 landed total, I reckon great value and is a leap above my denon 3910 in PQ on the 108" screen.


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

Saw that ad, i don't think I have the funds currently to spend $1500. Will wait for maybe 2nd,3rd generation models to come out and by then hopefully the price will have come down. (I don't think that there is many movies out yet that do blueray.)


----------

